# Anyone know a good place online



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

to order snakes!? I'm looking for either california king snakes or corn snakes! Thanks so much..

also, a quick question.. does anyone know of any snakes that are green in color that would be good for a beginer?! Thanks so much


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

unless your looking for a crazy morph of either a king snake or corn you should be able to find either a a lps that has reptiles they are fairly common. look into rough green snake ... they are green, eat crickets and cheap


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

www.kingsnake.com... and then go to classifieds--- thats all the help you need if your looking for a snake-


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd tend not to recommend a local pet store for a pet reptile. More often than not they are very overpriced and the origins and quality of their animals can be quite sketchy.

From the location you listed you said you're in Pittsburgh. That's na fairly big locale and I'm sure there are breeders of corn snakes, at the very least, in your area.

Try looking at http://www.kijiji.com/ and your city to find animals. I'm sure there are plenty of snakes for sale.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

If you can wait a little while ... July 20, 2008 Pittsburgh Reptile show or maybe there is a show that's earlier on this list that you can get to (if you can't wait).


----------

